# My bad experience today



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

I had some bad experience with 1 hour delivery today and want to see if any had similar experience. 
I got the warehouse on time, waited a few minutes and the app showed I had 2 new stops. I clicked it and it turned out my pick up location is from a grocery store on the south. The pick up windows only had 12 minutes left and the drive time is about 27 minutes. I started the trip anyway. Can anyone tell me should I go pick up in such cases? 
26 minutes late I got there, clicked I've arrived. Boo, the pick up request is no longer there, instead, new stop showed up asking me to go back to the warehouse to pick up a package. It's clearly I weren't able to make it on time. So I made a first call to the support and told her the situation. She couldn't find anything and told me to login out and login in again and see if the old schedule would show up. 
I followed the instruction and once login back in, there is no stops for me anymore. The support doesn't have a clue. She suggested me to get into the store and see if there is anything needs to be picked up. Then the call ended. 
In store, there are several bags already. So I tried to scan and it seems the system accepted the scan. But I think the package is not the one originally assigned to me since the scheduled delivery window is 8 to 10pm and my block ends at 8pm. So I called the support again and a different person asked me to deliver the package I scanned. 
After that, I was able to deliver the package at 8:12pm and ended the block. 
Has anyone experienced similar before and what should be the best strategy to handle?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I always call support asap if I see anything unusual. Yesterday, I received restaurant order that was already late for delivery. Quick call solved the problem.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> I always call support asap if I see anything unusual. Yesterday, I received restaurant order that was already late for delivery. Quick call solved the problem.


I got one of those on Saturday. The notification came through while I was on another run, but once I delivered, I see that the time it came in was 45 minutes after the pick up "deadline" and already late for the delivery to the customer. First, I was irritated because that was obviously a reassigned delivery, but why send it to someone who hasn't even picked up from the restaurant on their current delivery...I called support, who was surprisingly helpful and he called both the customer, to make certain they still wanted the delivery and the restaurant to make sure the order was still there. The customer did want it (half the order was for kids...), so I completed the delivery, 45 minutes late! I really don't understand how that could have possibly happened. Reassignments happen all the time, but they didn't in this case. The customer was very nice about it, but I told her she should demand a refund. I don't know what Amazon's policy is on accepted late deliveries, but again, there was no excuse for it being that late. Either the system screwed up with reassigning it, or they don't have enough drivers working.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> I got one of those on Saturday. The notification came through while I was on another run, but once I delivered, I see that the time it came in was 45 minutes after the pick up "deadline" and already late for the delivery to the customer. First, I was irritated because that was obviously a reassigned delivery, but why send it to someone who hasn't even picked up from the restaurant on their current delivery...I called support, who was surprisingly helpful and he called both the customer, to make certain they still wanted the delivery and the restaurant to make sure the order was still there. The customer did want it (half the order was for kids...), so I completed the delivery, 45 minutes late! I really don't understand how that could have possibly happened. Reassignments happen all the time, but they didn't in this case. The customer was very nice about it, but I told her she should demand a refund. I don't know what Amazon's policy is on accepted late deliveries, but again, there was no excuse for it being that late. Either the system screwed up with reassigning it, or they don't have enough drivers working.


They didn't have enough drivers and you were the closest one.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

tofu97 said:


> I had some bad experience with 1 hour delivery today and want to see if any had similar experience.
> I got the warehouse on time, waited a few minutes and the app showed I had 2 new stops. I clicked it and it turned out my pick up location is from a grocery store on the south. The pick up windows only had 12 minutes left and the drive time is about 27 minutes. I started the trip anyway. Can anyone tell me should I go pick up in such cases?
> 26 minutes late I got there, clicked I've arrived. Boo, the pick up request is no longer there, instead, new stop showed up asking me to go back to the warehouse to pick up a package. It's clearly I weren't able to make it on time. So I made a first call to the support and told her the situation. She couldn't find anything and told me to login out and login in again and see if the old schedule would show up.
> I followed the instruction and once login back in, there is no stops for me anymore. The support doesn't have a clue. She suggested me to get into the store and see if there is anything needs to be picked up. Then the call ended.
> ...


It's called 'poaching' and fresh saw you were available and took you from WH. We had it happen quite a bit until the WH complained and put a stop to it.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Clearly calling support is the right thing to do, but I have little faith that that will 100% protect us from getting dinged. Their software and systems are just too goofy at times.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Clearly calling support is the right thing to do, but I have little faith that that will 100% protect us from getting dinged. Their software and systems are just too goofy at times.


They clearly don't communicate among themselves...I was on restaurant delivery on Monday and the app wouldn't sync with my phone and I missed two delivery notifications. I contacted phone support twice and they walked me through what I should try to do (which I had already done, but I wanted to be on record of the problem), wrote an email to support about my issue as directed by phone support (and received a response from them!) and filled out the two surveys that came in asking me why I didn't accept the deliveries. So, I've covered my bases times 5, right? Wrong. The next day I got an email from support asking me to let them know why I didn't accept two of the deliveries the day before...seriously. I sent them a polite email asking them if they actually talk to one another or are even on the same system because they were notified by the phone agents (they copied me on their email) and I directly contacted them myself (and got a response!). I forwarded the communication back to support and they sent me an email thanking me for letting them know...FFS!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not so bad but really stupid. This house had 3 packages I scan the first no problem. The second one shows that delivery circle thing saying I'm not at the delivery address, I dropped off all 3 then had to spend 10 minutes on phone with support. Just an example of the dumb things that happen.


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

I get allot of late hot wheel deliverys to the point I stopped calling support and just deliver it. I figure I'll fight it if I get a email about it but they never send one.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I never call on "late" deliveries (I only do packages) I figure that would just annoy the customer so I just deliver it. I don't want to hear someone ***** about it being late like it's my fault.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lui said:


> I get allot of late hot wheel deliverys to the point I stopped calling support and just deliver it. *I figure I'll fight it if I get a email about it but they never send one.*


And when you get one about Customer instructions or delivery specifications. Your in trouble.


----------

